# Projekte 2019



## dizzzi (7. Feb. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache mal ein neues Thema auf. Hier kann jeder, der will, mal eintragen und dokumentieren, welches Projekt er dieses Jahr plant. Dies kann ja dann auch Anregung für Andere sein.

Ich fange dann mal an. Ich werde dieses Jahr einen Edelstahlgrillwagen mit Teakholz-Ablage für den neuen Keramikgrill schweißen. Bilder folgen, wenn das Teil fertig ist. Aktuell treibe ich fehlendes Werkzeug und Material auf.

LG

Udo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Feb. 2019)

bei mir gehts erst mal mit dem weiter wo es letztes Jahr vor der Reha aufgehört hat

Neuanlage vom Moorbeet


----------



## Aquaga (7. Feb. 2019)

Bei mir stehen noch einige Projekte auf der Garten-ToDo-Liste, für's erste Halbjahr ist vorgesehen:

1. Teich-Bau beenden (geht das überhaupt ??? )
2. Kleines Pflanzenrechteck zwischen Teich und Veranda gestalten mit: Teichbaum + Busch + Stein in "Blutgraswiese"
3. Neuer Garten-Zugang mit Eingangstor im japanischen Stil


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Feb. 2019)

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr das Badezimmer eines Freundes, das meiner Nichte, und das meines Bruders saniert habe, kommt dieses Jahr das Bad meiner Tochter.

*Und dann hab ich erst mal die Schnauze voll von Bädern.     *


----------



## Aquaga (7. Feb. 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Nachdem ich letztes Jahr das Badezimmer eines Freundes, das meiner Nichte, und das meines Bruders saniert habe, kommt dieses Jahr das Bad meiner Tochter.
> 
> *Und dann hab ich erst mal die Schnauze voll von Bädern.     *



Oh je, das könnte mir auch bald bevorstehen.

Ich habe es ja bisher recht gut ignorieren können, aber die Hinweise meiner Frau, dass wir uns
noch immer "IN EINEM 70er JAHRE-BAD ZURECHT MACHEN MÜSSEN !!!"
haben mittlerweile sehr kurze Wiederholungszyklen angenommen.


----------



## dizzzi (7. Feb. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Oh je, das könnte mir auch bald bevorstehen.
> 
> Ich habe es ja bisher recht gut ignorieren können, aber die Hinweise meiner Frau, dass wir uns
> noch immer "IN EINEM 70er JAHRE-BAD ZURECHT MACHEN MÜSSEN !!!"
> haben mittlerweile sehr kurze Wiederholungszyklen angenommen.


Die 70er sind doch wieder in. Bloß lassen. Ein bisschen Farbe in dieser farblosen Zeit tut gut.
Ich jedenfalls fand die 70 super.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Feb. 2019)

Hi Dizzi,

sei nur still von 70er Jahre Bädern

im Elternhaus hat Daddy im Frühjahr 2017 das von ihm einst hergestellte moosgrüne Bad von 1974 rausgerissen (weil Muttern es net mehr sehen konnte). Seitdem ruht die Baustelle und alle müssen das Werkstattbad nutzen


----------



## Aquaga (7. Feb. 2019)

Oh ja, moosgrüne Keramik haben wir auch, dazu braun-beige Kacheln mit floralen Mustern


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Feb. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Oh je, das könnte mir auch bald bevorstehen.
> 
> Ich habe es ja bisher recht gut ignorieren können, aber die Hinweise meiner Frau, dass wir uns
> noch immer "IN EINEM 70er JAHRE-BAD ZURECHT MACHEN MÜSSEN !!!"
> haben mittlerweile sehr kurze Wiederholungszyklen angenommen.



Dann setze deiner Frau am besten gleich ein finanzielles Limit, bei einem Bad gibt es nach oben keine Grenzen.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Feb. 2019)

Aquaga schrieb:


> Oh ja, moosgrüne Keramik haben wir auch, dazu braun-beige Kacheln mit floralen Mustern



Ja, das war damals der Klassiger!


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Feb. 2019)

Wie wäre es mit Badkeramik im Stil der 1870er....lala5
https://www.golem-baukeramik.de/


----------



## Aquaga (8. Feb. 2019)

Meine Frau würde mich glatt noch mal heiraten.....


----------



## Wetterleuchten (8. Feb. 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Badkeramik im Stil der 1870er....lala5
> https://www.golem-baukeramik.de/


und dazu dann stilecht die viktorianische Dusche 
 

Das ist natürlich nicht mein Bad, ich wäre happy wenns, so groß und hell wäre. Das Prachtstück steht in Erddig Hall, GB.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Feb. 2019)

Bei uns sind in diesem Jahr neue Dachrinnen fällig, das ist das Allerwichtigste! Außerdem will ich drei Außentüren streichen, zwei habe ich im letzten Sommer schon geschafft. Und da bei uns im Dorf im Oktober die neue Kanalisation fertiggestellt und an die Häuser angeschlossen wurde, gibt es jetzt einen schönen breiten Streifen Erde am Haus entlang, wo mir der Baggerfahrer auch gleich so einen blöden, riesigen, etliche Meter breiten Rhizom-Knöterich aus dem Boden entfernt hat (und ein Drainagerohr wurde bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mit verlegt). Die Erde über den neu verlegten Rohren ist über den Winter noch etwas nachgesackt und muss im Frühjahr erstmal sauber geebnet werden. Und dann werde ich in diesem Bereich einen breiten Schredder-Weg anlegen. Später mal soll hier eine Terrasse entstehen, aber das ist Zukunftsmusik. Erstmal müssen noch  eine Menge Fugen am Haus ausgebessert werden und die Hauseingangstreppe ist marode. Von meinen beiden Bädern fange ich da gar nicht erst an …  Ich freue mich aufs Loslegen!


----------



## Alfii147 (11. Feb. 2019)

Die größte Baustelle, ist aktuell noch der Teich.
Der hat auch Vorrang & wird im laufe des Jahres fertig gestellt!

Komplettes Finish, mit Außenverkleidung und Teichrand.
Dann erfolgt natürlich noch das außenrum, was vom Umbau und Bagger zerstört wurde.

Paar Pflanzen usw. 

Ansonsten gibt es nichts, was dieses Jahr anfallen sollte.
Hecke gehört gestutzt, dies lasse ich aber vom Gärtner machen..

Ach, doch noch was vergessen. 
Hintere Seitenwand + Garagenwand - muss neu gestrichen werden - wurde ja beim Brand leicht beschädigt (Ruß usw.). Damit wieder alles ansehnlich aussieht. 

Und den Wohnkeller muss ich neu streichen und herrichten, da jemand nach unten zieht.


----------



## Küstensegler (13. Feb. 2019)

Bei mir ist die Fertigstellung meines
Endlosband-Filters geplant.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Feb. 2019)

jetzt wo es wieder schön warm ist und es am Moor so langsam vorwärts geht wurde auf anregen von Daddy auch ein neues Projekt in Angriff genommen

Umwandeln eines Teiles der Wiese in einen blumenreichen Insektenlebensraum

soweit so gut, jedoch kann man da net so einfach ne "normale" Blumenwiese anlegen da der gesamte Boden sauer und im allgemeinen zum Großteil auch frisch-feucht und nährstoffreich ist (die ganzen Weiden in der Nachbarschaft sind alle Typ Fettwiese/Feuchtwiese)
da bleibt nur nach und nach passende heimische __ Wildstauden zu säen, aufzupäppeln und dann in der Wiese einzupflanzen. Einige passende Arten wie __ rote Lichtnelke, buchsblättriger __ Ehrenpreis, Wiesenschaumkraut, große Braunelle, kriechender __ Günsel, Löwenzahn, __ Kuckuckslichtnelke, Wiesenmargarite, __ Gänseblümchen, Bärlauch, gemeiner Beinwell, fester __ Lerchensporn, gemeine Schlüsselblume, __ rundblättrige Glockenblume, __ Wiesenschwertlilie, Wiesenstorchschnabel sind ja schon an einigen Ecken im Garten vorhanden, bzw. von ehemaligen Blumenbeeten in die Wiese eingewandert aber halt bisher immer von Rasenmäher kurz gehalten worden. Von denen kann man schon mal einen Grundstock an Samen ernten und weitervermehren (Problem ist nämlich heutzutage überhaupt noch Saatgut von europäischen Feuchtwiesenstauden zu finden - wenns im Handel mal was gibt sind es ja meißt Samen von züchterisch oft stark veränderten Gartenformen)


----------



## Tottoabs (23. März 2019)

Ich habe erst mal meine Bäumchen aus dem Winterlager gehohlt.
   
Teilweise neu getopft. Nach größen sortiert.
Wildschutz vorbereitet.
In den Wildschutz einsortiert.....
Dann war es dunkel.......fast den ganzen Tag verbraten.
Mir fehlen außerdem noch größere Vierecktöpfe für die Sicheltannen.


----------



## Turbochris (24. März 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> jetzt wo es wieder schön warm ist und es am Moor so langsam vorwärts geht wurde auf anregen von Daddy auch ein neues Projekt in Angriff genommen
> 
> Umwandeln eines Teiles der Wiese in einen blumenreichen Insektenlebensraum
> 
> ...


Suche doch mal unter “Natursamen aus Leipzig“. Dort habe ich letztes Jahr diverse Samen für meine nasse Wiese und meine Bienchen gekauft. Habe so ca. 400qm eingesät. Nicht quadratisch sondern einen langen schmalen Streifen...
... und rate mal wann...
Genau zu Beginn der Trockenphase!
Also stand ich über Wochen täglich über eine Stunde am Schlauch...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Mai 2019)

da das Moorbeet schon seit 4 Wochen nun wieder fertig ist konnte Mann sich auch verstärkt ans Projekt "Blumenwiese" machen

nach der heutigen ganzen Pikieraktion der Sämereien stehen nun an Insektenfreundlichen Pflanzen für die Wiese schon mal

>80 Töpfe Wiesenmargeriten
45 Töpfe Moschusmalven
8 Töpfe drüsige Kugeldistel (ausgestochene Sämlinge aus den Staudenbeet)
27 Töpfe Lupinen
14 Töpfe Buschnelken
19 Töpfe Alpenastern

bereit um später ausgepflanzt zu werden

dei eher schwachwurzelden Heidenelken, __ Gänseblümchen und einige andere Stauden werden gleich direkt in die Wiese pikiert


----------



## dizzzi (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

hier meine Bilder von meinem 2019er-Projekt. Vom alten TV-Tisch hin zum Keramikgrillwagen.

LG

Udo


----------



## dizzzi (10. Aug. 2019)

Hi Folks,

Nach einem Projekt ist vor einem neuen Projekt. Ich bin aktuell an der Planung für eine automatische Gartenbewässerungsanlage.

Ich möchte mit einer Pumpe, welche schon vorhanden ist, den Garten  automatisch bewässern.
Das Wasser soll aus dem Teich verwendet werden.
 Hinzu kommt ein Sensor der die Feuchtigkeit im Boden Mist sowie ein sechs fach Verteiler weil ich unterschiedliche Bereiche im Garten bewässerten möchte.  An den Blumenbeeten soll immer nur tröpfchenweise Wasser fließen, an den Hecken und dem Rasen soll mehr Wasser zugeführt werden.

 In einem weiteren Schritt soll dann der Gartenteich auch automatisch wieder befüllt werden.

 Hat jemand von euch so etwas in der Richtung schon gemacht und auch Erfahrung über einen längeren Zeitraum wie praktikabel das ganze ist?

Lg

Udo


----------

